# Illinois EMT question.



## claty111 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I cant seem to find the place to get an answer, so I thought I would bring it to the board.  I just moved to Rock Island IL within the past week, as I am going to college here.  I came from Cortez, CO.  I want to practice as an EMT here in Illinois, just like I did in Colorado. I need help figuring out if it's a matter of re-sending in an application or if I am going to have to re-test as well.  The application was making it sound like I had to sign up to test but I was not entirely sure.  I hold a valid NREMT B certification as well as a valid Colorado certification.  In Colorado, once you get your National Registry all you have to do is apply and you get your state.  However, I cant find an answer for Rock Island, IL.  Thanks again for the help. 
   Clay


----------



## JB42 (Aug 31, 2009)

Illinois Department of Public Health
535 West Jefferson Street
Springfield, Illinois 62761
*Phone 217-782-4977*

Probably want to contact them and ask.


Edit: http://www.idph.state.il.us/ems/index.htm

http://www.idph.state.il.us/ems/EMT_Reciprocity_App.pdf

^ Seems straight forward.


----------



## claty111 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you very much!!  That is exactly what I needed Thanks a bunch


----------



## laura_s (Sep 2, 2009)

im from the chicago area, my class instructor said that once you get the national he will then convert it to a illinois so i assume that the address above is how he also does it. Good luck to you...


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 2, 2009)

laura_s said:


> im from the chicago area, my class instructor said that once you get the national *he will then* convert it to a illinois so i assume that the address above is how he also does it. Good luck to you...


 
Certification and licensure are your responsibility.  *He* might direct you to the resources but the rest is up to you.


----------



## claty111 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the help.  I am really trying to get all this up and running, because my eventual plan is to start a campus wide emergency medical response team composed of students, and as I have been an EMT before, its going to be a little different starting a group involving emergency care, but I am very excited about it all.  I just need to get my Colorado license over to Illinois, or I guess I would just have two different licenses, and all will be great.  Thanks again.


----------



## Archymomma (Sep 2, 2009)

no relevance to your question....but I used to live in (and around) Cortez for years. That is where I took my original EMT-B course!


----------



## claty111 (Sep 6, 2009)

Really?  It is an amazing place to grow up, especially if you are into all the outdoor stuff like me.   I love it there, but had to get away for a while.


----------



## claty111 (Sep 11, 2009)

For the life of me i cant find an up to date version of the EMT Basic Protocols for Region Two, Rock Island Illinois.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to Illinois.  Here is a link for the reciprocity form:

http://www.idph.state.il.us/ems/EMT_Reciprocity_App.pdf

It may take a while for the state to process it, so the sooner you get it sent, the better.

A couple of links you may find interesting are:

http://www.paems.org/

under Policy and Procedure is what I think you are looking for.

Contact list that might help:

http://208.96.243.228/content/index.asp?s=367&t=Announcements

BTW Any chance you are a skier or boarder?


----------



## claty111 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks alot, I think that I exactly what I need.   I mailed off my paperwork three days ago so thats already in the "process", and yes, I have been skiing since I was about seven I think.  We lived about an hour and a half from Telluride, and during ski season my buddies and I would drive up almost every weekend and ski all weekend long.  It was awesome!!!  Thats one thing i am starting to miss already, but I suppose we will all go up again at Christmas time.


----------

